# At Rancho Vistoso



## geist1223 (May 13, 2021)

Yesterday we drove from Bison Ranch to Rancho Vistoso. Gorgeous drive through the Mountains and Desert. Many of the Cactus are in Bloom. Our Patio faces a Gully/Wash. As I was having my morning coffee on the Patio a Bobcat jumped up into a tree about 10 feet out side the fence and stared at me. Before I could get my camera turned on in my Tablet it jumped down and walked into the Brush.


----------



## pierrepierre (May 13, 2021)

A blessed sight to see.....please have camera/phone ready for the next "moment"!


----------



## geist1223 (May 15, 2021)

Yesterday we visited the Arizona Sonora Desert Museum. We spent about 6 hours. It is part Zoo, part Aquarium, part Biology, part Geology. It was very interesting. The Sonora Desert is partially in 4 States and down both sides Sea of Cortez in Mexico all the way to Cabo. Patti lived in Tucson as a child. She remembers visiting the Museum many times. Though it has grown. She remembers the Owner/Manager visiting the schools and bringing Desert Animals to include a Puma.

Today is a day of rest - Ha. We went on a Bike ride through the neighborhoods surrounding the Resort. After we got back I walked to the Supply Building to get more Coffee Filters and large Plastic Garbage Bags for the Kitchen. Look what walked around the corner of the Building.


----------



## rhonda (May 15, 2021)

Peccary?

Edited to add: Thanks for the report on the Arizona Sonora Desert Museum.  We visited on our first stay at Rancho Vistoso (years ago) ... hope to visit again.


----------



## geist1223 (May 15, 2021)

Locally it is called Javelina a type of Peccary. Unfortunately Old Tucson is closed. Probably permanently. We are going to visit Biosphere II tomorrow. On Monday we are going to Tombstone in the morning and an old Mine by Bisbee in the afternoon.


----------



## geist1223 (May 17, 2021)

I had it backwards yesterday we went to Tombstone and The "Queen Mine" in Bisbee. Today we go to Biosphere II.

Yes Tombstone was and still is a small town/city. There really was a Shootout at the OK Corral. There are various reenactment in Tombstone to include the Shootout. Tombstone use to be the County Seat. We spent a long time in the old County Courthouse learning a lot about the History of the area to include Wyatt Earl, his Brothers, and Doc Holliday.

Back in the Mid to Late 1800's this area was known for 2 things; Silver Mining and Cattle Ranching. The last Big Silver Mine had to have Hugh Pumps going all the time to pump out the water. Allowing the miners to work. Even with the Pumps going the Miners had water up to their knees. Eventually it was no longer economical  to keep the Pumps going. The mine was abandoned. Millions of dollars of Silver in 1800 Dollars was mined before this happened.

You look at the Desert Landscape and it is hard to image numerous very large Cattle Ranches in operation and making money. Apparently in the mid 1800's this was Grass Lands. There were 4 or 5 primary grasses. Then in the late 1800's there was a multi-year Drought. The Ranchers did not cut back on their Herds. The Cattle over grazed stripping all the Grasses. The Top Soil was blown away. These things allowed the Desert Plants to move in and they have never left.

Some Ranchers are experimenting with trying to bring Grasses back. They are using grasses from South Africa and Australia.

The Queen Mine in Bisbee was primarily a Copper Mine but they also took out a lot of Silver and other valuable metals. You ride into the Mine on a Miner Transport actually used in the mid 1900's. The first stop where you dismount is about 400 to 500 feet under ground. There are 2 Levels below this stop and 4 Levels above. At this stop they showing you how they mined with semi-modern equipment in the mid 1900's. Then you remount and travel to the first part of the Mine. Here the work was by hand except for the use of explosives. Parking is limited at the Mine Office/Gift Shop. We parked in Bisbee and walked a short distance and then up a long stairway up to the Mine Office/Gift Shop.


----------



## geist1223 (May 18, 2021)

Yesterday we did make it to Biosphere II. it is currently controlled/managed by the University of Arizona. It was interesting to read the History of it. The original experiment actually failed in most part. They did learn how to make Banana Wine. They were several Coffee Trees in the Biosphere. They learned to make Coffee but it was in a limited amount. So they only got an ocassional cup of Coffee.

You do get to go in the Desert Climate area, Ocean area, and Rain Forest area. Unfortunately you do not get to see the living quarters. Most people kind of just walk through. Patti and I enjoy stopping and reading every posted Board. Also you can download a UA Application and there are various points you can stop and listen to an explanation of what you are seeing and how it was used or impacted the people that participated in the Original Experiment.

The UA is still conducting experiments. Such as what happens if they increase or decrease the temperature, humidity, CO2, etc in one of the areas.

Forgetting it was Monday we went downtown to see Museums, etc. These type of things are mostly closed on Mondays because they have been open Saturday and Sunday. We did have an excellent Mexican Lunch.

This is a day of rest and laundry. We start our 3 days of driving (Tucson to Las Vegas, Las Vegas to Reno, Reno to Salem) tomorrow. We have already Booked next Year's May trip. Our week long stays will be St George, Utah and Sante Fe, New Mexico.


----------

